# US - Canada Tax Treaty Expires 2016?



## tmlinfinity (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello,

I was told by an accountant that the US - Canada Tax Treaty that has been in place since the 1980s will expire in 2016.

Does anybody know about this?

I assume that means Canadian Residents working in the US would no longer be able to utilize Foreign Tax Credits when filing returns with the CRA.
I assume then that means double taxation.

Thanks.


----------



## Robillard (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't predict the future, but it seems unlikely that Canada will just let its tax treaty with the US just expire without renewal. In any case, if there were no treaty between Canada and the US, you would probably still be entitled to claim foreign tax credits on a Canadian tax return for US taxes paid. If there were no treaty, and you got into a dispute with the tax authorities though, then you probably wouldn't be able to appeal to the competent authorities of both countries to resolve it. You would have to rely on the domestic appeals process.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh boy I'm going to need that tax treaty... relying on it quite heavily


----------



## tmlinfinity (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry my bad.
I think my accountant was referring to the OETC and not the FTC.


----------



## tmlinfinity (Sep 17, 2014)

This was a mistake on my part as the info. I received was misinterpreted.

The OETC is expiring and not the US Canada Tax Treaty or the FTC.


----------

